# Plugin-Lokalisierung für Ganymede



## R.Harris (8. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Plugin geschrieben, welches die lokalisierbaren Strings in plugin.properties bereitstellt. Diese werden für die Texte der Extension Points (Actions, Preferences) verwendet. Das Manifest enthält den Eintrag

```
Bundle-Localization: plugin
```
und die build.properties 


```
bin.includes = plugin.xml,\
               META-INF/,\
               .,\
               icons/,\
               splash.bmp,\
               plugin.properties"
```

Dieses Plugin habe ich als JAR exportiert und in eclipse 3.3 deployed. Alles funktioniert.
Die gleiche JAR habe ich auch in eclipse 3.4.0 deployed, hier werden jedoch die Makros nicht aufgelöst, also mit vorgestelltem _%_ angezeigt.

Ist das ein Bug von Ganymede oder muss ich da noch zusätzliche Einstellungen vornehmen?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## Wildcard (8. Sep 2008)

Das sollte eigentlich passen. Hast du irgendwelche Log Einträge?
*verschieb*


----------



## R.Harris (8. Sep 2008)

Nein, im Workspace-log befinden sich keinerlei Einträge.
Das Probleme-Fenster ist auch leer


----------



## Wildcard (8. Sep 2008)

Hast du das identische jar verwendet, oder neu gepackt?


----------



## R.Harris (8. Sep 2008)

Es ist das identische JAR


----------



## Wildcard (8. Sep 2008)

Hast du vielleicht irgendwelche Warnings wenn du die build.properties, plugin.xml, Manifest.MF in Eclipse 3.4 öffnest?


----------



## the_alien (9. Sep 2008)

Target Platform richtig gesetzt?


----------



## R.Harris (9. Sep 2008)

Da ich das Plugin auf 3.3 geschrieben habe, konnte ich natürlich 3.4 noch nicht als Target Platform auswählen.
Ich war aber davon ausgegangen, dass der Lokalisierungsmechanismus abwärtskompatibel ist. Wäre aber mal ein Versuch...


----------



## Wildcard (9. Sep 2008)

R.Harris hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich war aber davon ausgegangen, dass der Lokalisierungsmechanismus abwärtskompatibel ist. Wäre aber mal ein Versuch...


Ist er auch, es muss etwas anderes sein.


----------



## R.Harris (12. Sep 2008)

Ich hab die Lösung gefunden:
Die erste Version meines plugins hatte eine fehlerhafte plugin-lokalisierung.
Obwohl ich die korrigierte Version später erstetzte, wurde irgendwie von eclipse die bereits geladenen Labels nicht nochmals geladen und somit hatte die Korrektur keinen Effekt.
Erst als ich das jar komplett aus \plugins entfernt hatte, eclipse gestartet und wieder beendet hatte, wurden alle Änderungen beim nächsten Start ersetzt


----------



## Wildcard (12. Sep 2008)

Im Zweifelsfall hilft oft ein reset perspective.


----------



## foobar (12. Sep 2008)

Ein Löschen des workspaces/locationArea wirkt auch oft Wunder ;-)


----------



## R.Harris (12. Sep 2008)

Irgendwann fällt jeder das erste Mal auf die Nase... 
Hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn die Lösung weniger trivial gewesen wäre.


----------

